# Which Fat Burner is the Ultimate Best



## firestorm (Oct 29, 2003)

I just want to get input from people that have tried and had results from the fat burners out there  such as  Clenbuterx, Redline etc and find out which one or ones are the absolute best.


----------



## gopro (Oct 29, 2003)

Long, hot, dirty sex...


----------



## gopro (Oct 29, 2003)

Here is the ultimate stack using what is currently available:

-Clenbutrx
-Thyrocuts II
-UCP-1


----------



## ZECH (Oct 29, 2003)

Non ephedra- Syntrax Guggulbolic & MM4


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2003)

MM4 ain't bad.

Haven't used the others for prolonged use.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2003)

I tried the Redline out at the O.  I only tried it once so this isn't an accurate result for everyday use, but I got uncontrollable shakes, I broke out in a cold sweat and couldn't stop, my eyes went bloodshot and stayed that way for hours, and I felt completely out of it.  Mind you, I am sensitive to these things but this one threw me for a loop.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 30, 2003)

You sure Dante didn't squeeze you too hard?


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I tried the Redline out at the O.  I only tried it once so this isn't an accurate result for everyday use, but I got uncontrollable shakes, I broke out in a cold sweat and couldn't stop, my eyes went bloodshot and stayed that way for hours, and I felt completely out of it.  Mind you, I am sensitive to these things but this one threw me for a loop.



Ignore her, this was the way she always was.

Interestingly, when I tried it, I felt nothing.  Which is not suprising for me.  Ephedrine does nothing for me anyway.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Ignore her, this was the way she always was.


At least I didn't get drunk off 1 bottle of wine.  

Actually I wasnt' the only one.  D Sade felt the same way as I did.


----------



## DaMayor (Oct 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> At least I didn't get drunk off 1 bottle of wine.
> 
> Actually I wasnt' the only one.  D Sade felt the same way as I did.



TP? One bottle? What a Lightweight! 

As far as products containing ephedra/ephedrine, it just depends on what day it is for me. Sometimes no effect, and others I might feel like I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Jodi and TP,, it's interesting what you both said regarding effects from ephidrin based products.  I myslef, like  TP never really had any side effects other then unable to sleep if I took it too late.  Jodi, several women I know including my sister, tried xenadrine before they altered it and had horrible side effects from it.  It was good for me cause I got what they didn't use.  A guy I worked with had the shakes and heart palpatations with the original Hydroxycut and had to stop.   Strangely enough,  lately including this afternoon  I've been having very strange feelings myself in my chest.  I keep feeling my heart pounding to the point it wakes me up.  I've been getting a little nervous to be honest with you.  I'm not taking any of that stuff for awhile and see if this goes away.  I'm just wondering if  the 1-T could be causing it.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 2, 2003)

how much are you taking Fire? 

I take 2 eca stack 3 times a day and the first week i felt a bit jittery... but since then I don't really feel much of anything, although I know it's working, as my diet has been slightly lax lately and eventhough I've been at the same weight for over a month working out and eating very well, I've lost a pound of body fat in the last 2 weeks...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

OK here it is Hold, I took 2 bottles of VPX MELTDOWN (Approx. two Months),  then I took 1 bottle of Hydroxycut, then 1 bottle of VPX Liquid Clenbutex, and lately using up a bottle of Lean system 7 I bought for my wife but she stopped taking it.  I was taking the recommended amounts of all of them.  I'm thinking I've been on it for too long a period.
I guess it's been 3 months I've been on all this stuff. I lost over an inch and a half in that time frame but I think I need to take a break from it all.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Right after I try VPX REDLINE. HAHAHAHA   Just kidding. Really I think I need to lay off it all for a month.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 2, 2003)

haha... why not try that syntrax guggulosterones extreme or whatever it's called... that might be a nice way to keep your metabolism working overtime without the ephedra...

also, what about stacking that guggulowhatever it's called with leptigen... I think that is the next stack i'm going to use for cutting...


----------



## firestorm (Nov 2, 2003)

Well one reason Mayo is cause I never heard of any of that stuff you just mentioned before except syntrax but I don't know much about it.
The lean system 7 is ephadrine free as was the hydroxycut but I don't feel those 2 are/did much.  Who puts out the stuff you just mentioned?   VPX?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 3, 2003)

avant labs is releasing the leptigen any day now, they had some batching issues that delayed release... I read a large article about leptin in a new reputable body building magazine that really sparked my interest.  Basically, Leptigen allows you to eat less without your body going into starvation mode, and helps you to feel full quicker and longer... the guggulbolic will raise your thyroid activity which will make your body burn a bit more calories all the time... 

The guggul is very tame and I think it's effects on their own aren't as good as ephedra... but with a decent diet plan and exercise, I feel like guggul and leptigen could be one of the best fat loss combinations, and what's best is they are healthier solutions to fat loss supplements...

To comment on Ephedra free hydroxycut and lean 7... I wouldn't trust any thermogenic fat burner that's all of the sudden ephedra free and claiming to be more effective than it's ephedra filled twin brother... that sounds like major BS to me...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2003)

7-keto-DHEA (the active in LS7) is not terribly active, orally.


----------



## killer4life (Nov 3, 2003)

just wondering what is UCP-1, and where i can get it


----------



## firestorm (Nov 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> 
> To comment on Ephedra free hydroxycut and lean 7... I wouldn't trust any thermogenic fat burner that's all of the sudden ephedra free and claiming to be more effective than it's ephedra filled twin brother... that sounds like major BS to me...



I tend to agree with you.  I haven't dropped an ounce on those products mentioned above.  I just chalked it up to training harder and eating more "clean" foods.  The Clenbutex seemed to help though.


----------



## pampotch (Mar 30, 2005)

hydorxycuts is the best.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2005)

pampotch said:
			
		

> hydorxycuts is the best.



No, bumping 2 year old threads is best


----------



## gopro (Mar 31, 2005)

I feel like I'm in a time warp


----------



## topolo (Mar 31, 2005)

too funny


----------



## pampotch (Mar 31, 2005)

i just got my 2 bottles 210caps hydroxycut 70dollars. its cheap compare here which sold at 88dollars on a 1 bottle 210caps. should i follow the instruction like after 3 weeks of use and beyond i have to take 9caps per day?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 1, 2005)

pampotch said:
			
		

> hydorxycuts is the best.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 1, 2005)

> hydorxycuts is the best





			
				pampotch said:
			
		

> i just got my 2 bottles 210caps hydroxycut 70dollars. its cheap compare here which sold at 88dollars on a 1 bottle 210caps. should i follow the instruction like after 3 weeks of use and beyond i have to take 9caps per day?



So, you said they are the best before you even got them? You can raise it to 9 caps/day in less a week by starting at three caps and adding one day until you are at 9.


----------



## pampotch (Apr 1, 2005)

WELL i miss those xenadrine RFA-1 and gnc's ephedrine. i took new hydro and doesnt feel anything, does it relly work?


----------



## pampotch (Apr 1, 2005)

if you have to only pick one fat burners hydroxycut or xenadrine efx/nrg? the problem i see on hydro is i have to take 9caps a day while xenadrine efx or nrg 4caps a day.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 2, 2005)

I still have about a years supply of good 'ol Stacker 2's that work just fine for me thanks.


----------



## purrfectlyruth (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi all.

I am new to this forum, and wanted your honest opinion(s).

2 years ago trim spa with good ole E really helped me achieve my weight loss goals (90lbs worth). I am now looking for something to help me once again. I work out 5 days per week -cardio and weight training, do a lo fat diet watching carbs and need something to help keep my energy up and curb appetite. 

I recently bought Vasopro eph. and somewhat felt as I did when I used to take trim spa, however not as much. I don't know what to mix it with to get the same effect..I hear caffeine/CLA/or a non eph. fatburner...but not sure which..or how much.

HELP!!


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 4, 2005)

there is a search tool at the top of this forum. USE IT it will answer most of your questions


----------



## RexStunnahH (Apr 5, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> I tried the Redline out at the O. I only tried it once so this isn't an accurate result for everyday use, but I got uncontrollable shakes, I broke out in a cold sweat and couldn't stop, my eyes went bloodshot and stayed that way for hours, and I felt completely out of it. Mind you, I am sensitive to these things but this one threw me for a loop.


 
HEY!...I tried that a week ago.I decided to try it right before my workout,I figured it was an energy drink.I downed it and went in and started lifting,It was funky,I was sweatin early into my training.and then I felt like I was gonna barf.When I went homeI read the back of the can and it said "do not take on an empty stomach"It also said to drink half first,and sip the rest.....So being the Dumb Tongan I am,Drank it all one time on an empty stomach....without reading the directions.
Good Stuff though.


----------



## purrfectlyruth (Apr 5, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> there is a search tool at the top of this forum. USE IT it will answer most of your questions



Very aware of that..and I did...thanks for the nice welcome though.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Apr 5, 2005)

i wasn't trying to be a dick or anything. I just get pissed when someone has a quetsion
that has been asked allot of times and everyone just flames them without really pointing them in the right direction. Makes new guys not want to stay on forums of anykind.
i was just trying to save ya from getting allot of shit.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 5, 2005)

try stacking Eph. with lipo-6 or san tight for an effective ECY stack


----------



## Cinnabon (Apr 5, 2005)

Did you experience any weight gain after no having the same supplement w/ E?


----------



## purrfectlyruth (Apr 6, 2005)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> i wasn't trying to be a dick or anything. I just get pissed when someone has a quetsion
> that has been asked allot of times and everyone just flames them without really pointing them in the right direction. Makes new guys not want to stay on forums of anykind.
> i was just trying to save ya from getting allot of shit.



Well, I am familiar with forums and wasn't satisfied with what was said elsewhere which is why I asked.  I appreciate where you are coming from however, so fair enough. Also, I am a lady...be gentle guys.  




			
				cinnabon said:
			
		

> Did you experience any weight gain after no having the same supplement w/ E?



I actually experienced weight gain but that was bc i was following a strict lo carb plan then decided to do lo fat/hi fiber. I have hit a major plateau however. I have been doing the Xenadrine NRG with VasoPro and haven't seen any diff...yet.


----------



## kraziplaya (Apr 8, 2005)

ive been stacking ephedrine with xenadrine nrg and im impressed....rfa worked great but gave me the jitters,etc....but the nrg/ephedrine combo feels great and makes me sweat buckets...


----------



## funkdocta (Apr 8, 2005)

Ephedrine is over rated. I used pure ephedrine & Caffine tabs 40mg/200mg twice daily while on a low calorie, low fat, low carb diet. I trained (Muay Thai) twice a week and weight trained 4 times a week.

I have problem areas of fat due to being a lazy fooker for the past few years. My pecs have collected fat and also around my waist line. I reckon about 25% bodyfat  yeah I have done no cardio for that long!

My results from this 3 week cycle.... not much at all. I noticed my pants are a bit looser but nothing dramatic.

Im trying to get hold of some T3 at the moment. I have a few friends who swear by it but cant get hold of it anymore. Ive seen the results from T3 so Im hoping it help.

Could anyone pm me a reliable supplier of T3 that ships to the UK?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 19, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Long, hot, dirty sex...


 works for me


----------

